# 12 string LYS; what's it worth?



## noideahow (Apr 16, 2013)

have a 12-string LYS model L25-12. Serial 1080 made in 1981
Other than a small finishing cracking and some smoke colouring(Turing slightly orange.. Dunno if it's smoke or age or what the original colour was) it's in pretty good shape and sounds amazing. Just trying
to figure out how much it is worth.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

noideahow said:


> have a 12-string LYS model L25-12. Serial 1080 made in 1981
> Other than a small finishing cracking and some smoke colouring(Turing slightly orange.. Dunno if it's smoke or age or what the original colour was) it's in pretty good shape and sounds amazing. Just trying
> to figure out how much it is worth.


I would say around $200.00 tops. The problem with 12 string acoustics is the added stress put on the bridge by the extra strings, so the older they get, the more chance this will need repair. If you feel this is not a problem, you may get a bit more but with the finish cracking, you've do well, IMHO, to get $200.00. There are lots for sale for less than that.


----------



## noideahow (Apr 16, 2013)

Its only a finishing crack.. And not a hard fix. It has been hanging in my father's 
Rec room for the past 25 years. Strings on, but loose, just for looks.. The frets are
Not worn at all, so I don't even think it's been played much. 

Also.. The L25-12 is a very rare model. 
The L2-12 was the more common.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

noideahow said:


> Its only a finishing crack.. And not a hard fix. It has been hanging in my father's
> Rec room for the past 25 years. Strings on, but loose, just for looks.. The frets are
> Not worn at all, so I don't even think it's been played much.
> 
> ...


I'd be real careful about putting tension on the strings. I have a Seagull 12 that had to have the bridge removed and reset because it was pulling up.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

LYS guitars were made by Normand Boucher and his son before he sold the company to Robert Godin who then turned them into the Seagull brand. I have seen people trying to sell them for anywhere from $125 to $200 depending on condition. I am sure it's a really sweet guitar however on the vintage market they aren't really all that valuable.


----------



## noideahow (Apr 16, 2013)

Its too bad.. Looking inside, the guitar is built really well. And the
Bridge is perfect with no signs of warping around it. I've heard the crack can be filled
With superglue and buffed to seal it. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

noideahow said:


> Its too bad.. Looking inside, the guitar is built really well. And the
> Bridge is perfect with no signs of warping around it. I've heard the crack can be filled
> With superglue and buffed to seal it. Anyone have any other ideas?


Wood generally splits due to lack of humidity. I would try humidifying the guitar to see if that closes up the crack a little and then apply super glue to seal it up. If that's it's only problem then you have done well. Good luck!!!


----------

